# I Need ur help with choosing the best headset...



## q8y (May 16, 2009)

Hi Guys,

How are u all today ?? I hope ur fine 

Guys, I want to buy a surround system headsets 7.1 for my Xbox 360, and I need ur opinion in that... I have a surround system stereo 5.1 but it's not that good. So, I decide to buy a headsets surround system 7.1 to live in the games and with the movies , I want to feel like I'm in the game it self ... But, I'm confused with these things...

1) what should I go for, 5.1 or 7.1 ??? I know that almost 95% of the movies and the game support 5.1 audio, and only a few of them support 7.1.. But, i thought that 7.1 would it be better for the future... What do u think ??

2) If I bought the 7.1 headset, can I change the output to 5.1 with movies that support only 5.1 ??

3) I searched the net and I found this brand of headset "turtle beach x41", and I heard that this one is the best one available... What do u think of it ??


Thanks a lot Guys


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

You want 7.1 headphones?

In actuality a dedicated system is better as the sound imaging is far superior than headphones can deliver. Additionally, I don't recall the 360 having 7.1 audio.


----------



## murshizzle (Sep 3, 2009)

7.1 would be a total waste of your money.. Xbox 360 does not support 7.1 audio. In fact of most their HD streaming movies are not even 5.1... You should either stick with your 5.1 and get a high end pair of headphones, or invest in a new 5.1 system.


----------

